# Pasta de algodão = ¿algodón?



## NEO101 (Feb 19, 2009)

Lo que en los planos brasileros de Selenium llaman "Pasta de algodão", es sencillamente algodón?
Es mejor que la lana de vidrio?

Saludos y gracias!
Marcelo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

segun como se mire,o lo que te cueste,yo siempre he usado lana de vidrio de esta que se usa para aislar paredes de las casas y no da problemas,aunqe ninguna da problemas en si,dicen que la lana de vidrio hace que funcione mal el altavoz,pero eso no me lo he creido nunca.

Usa lo que tengas mas a mano.Te recomiendo la lana de vidrio.

saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 19, 2009)

si es para el interior de las cajas usa "wata", aca todo el mundo usa eso. es tipo lo que traen adentro los acolchados



saludos


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lo que me llama la atención es que el fabricante recomiende algodón en vez de lana de vidrio... El algodón es más fácil de conseguir y manipular (no pincha), pero prefiero poner lo que sea mejor, aunque tenga que usar guantes


----------



## Manonline (Feb 20, 2009)

lei en el foro que el polvo de vidrio que desprende la lana de vidrio se mete adentro del parlante y a la larga este se hace mierda  jaja

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2009)

¿No será estopa lo que recomienda el fabricante?


----------



## Vlad (Feb 20, 2009)

Hola

El algodon es de los mejores materiales para absorber ondas mecanicas, el unico inconveniente que tiene es que al ser organico y guardar algo de humedad atrae a los bichos.

Lo ideal para aislar el mayor numero posible de frecuencias es usar materiales de distintas densidades, como por ejemplo la alfombra tiene partes de fibras naturales, otras sinteticas, entretegidas y a veces aderidas a una base de polimero.

El hule espuma por decir algun ejemplo, puede aislar pero solo un rango muy limitado de frecuancias, siendo transparente al resto de estas puesto que su estructura es muy uniforme, las burbujas de aire en su interior son de tamaños muy similares, la materia de la que estan echos esta distribuida muy uniformemente.

Saludos.


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 21, 2009)

sigo insistiendo, lo que se usa es wata


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 26, 2009)

*arubaro22* tenés idea cómo lo llaman en Argentina, y sobre todo, dónde puedo comprarla?

Saludos y gracias nuevamente!
Marcelo.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 26, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> ...tenés idea cómo lo llaman en Argentina, y sobre todo, dónde puedo comprarla?



La wata acá se llama wata, uata, huata y hasta buata. Seguro que algún nombre se me escapa, pero suena igual   
Andá a una mercería y casi seguro que tienen. Quizá _alguna _ferretería y casi seguro que las fábricas de camperas tienen de eso a pasto.

Saludos


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 26, 2009)

OK, muchísimas gracias! Seguramente la estaré comprando la semana que viene, así que si antes alguien quiere avisarme de otro material, o decirme que lana de vidrio es mejor, bienvenido sea!

Marcelo.


----------



## NEO101 (Jul 22, 2009)

Buenas, aquí estoy retomando (y ahora si, con la idea de finalizarlo de una buena vez).

Conseguí la Wata en una casa que vende telas. Mis preguntas serían 2:

1) La que mencionan y que supuestamente es mejor que la lana de vidrio, es así como muy muy sintética y de color blanco? Yo me había imaginado otra cosa... Pero en todos los lugares me mostraron eso como Wata...

2) Cómo la coloco en la caja? Suelta, clavada, pegada.... aplastada o "aireada", y cuántas capas?

Saludos y muchas gracias nuevamente!

Marcelo.

PD: acá está el diseño de la caja https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28979.html


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 22, 2009)

No creo que sea algodón. Con el tienpo se estropearía


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> 1) La que mencionan y que supuestamente es mejor que la lana de vidrio, es así como muy muy sintética y de color blanco? Yo me había imaginado otra cosa... Pero en todos los lugares me mostraron eso como Wata...



Sip...la guata parece de plastico...y lo es. Es lo que va dentro de las camperas y acolchados y que las viejas usan para rellenar ropa y almohadones. Pero sí, es blanca y sintética.



			
				NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> 2) Cómo la coloco en la caja? Suelta, clavada, pegada.... aplastada o "aireada", y cuántas capas?



Se pone en las paredes de la caja, sujeta como se te antoje, aunque yo uso la engrampadora y le pongo varias grampas alrededor y unas pocas al medio. La cantidad de capas no la sé, pero con fibra de vidrio hay que darle un espesor de como de 100mm para un woofer (y es fácil por que son dos capas de fibra de vidrio de la común)...así que con la guata, andá pensando en ponerle mas si vas a hacer un woofer. El espesor, en realidad, es función de las frecuencias con las que va a trabajar la caja y de las dimensiones, pero nunca encontré una receta de como hacerlo y no tengo instrumentos para medir la proporción del cambio de adiabática a isotérmica en las variaciones de presión internas de la caja, así que esto va a ojo....(en cajas mas chicas he tenido muy buen resultado llenándolas por completo con fibra de vidrio.

PD: Yo uso fibra de vidrio, por que la guata no me dió buen resultado...pero tengo que confesar que solo usé un poco que tenía mi esposa por ahí tirada, así que si hubiera usado mas...tal vez hubiera funcionado.

Saludos!


----------



## ivan_mzr (Jul 22, 2009)

En cajones como el behringer e visto que traen fibra de poliester que es la que menciona mas arriba(wata) traen algo asi como 2 pulgadas de grueso, en todo el cajon se sostiene con pegamento de contacto. En cajones JBL traen fibra de vidrio como la que usan para insulacion sostenida con grapas. Parece que Lacoustic en sus dvDOSC utiliza esponja en forma de conitos(recuerdo haber visto una foto...).


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2009)

En un cajón JBL de la serie JRX, vi una especie de lana pero... era tan Rara, tenia textura de algodón de azucar, pero en negro. Y al tocarla con la mano se empezaba a desmoronar en pequeñas fibras, algo así como fibra de vidrio pero en negro. Sabe alguien como se llama?


Los Horn Loaded necesitan algún material absorvente dentro de la caja sellada?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2009)

si mal no he escuchado y es solo para que lo tengan en cuenta:

la lana de vidrio es muy peligrosa ya que si uno aspira alguna deess pelusas queda en lso pulmones y el cuerpo no la elimina de ahi, y no se que mas.

lo que llaman wata creo que es algo que vi recientemente , charlando con un colega acerca de materiales inflamables y la facilidad con que nos rodean, en este caso si es lo que pienso se usa para rellenar muñecos, juguetes, esos ositos espumosos y tan suaves que uno regala a nuestros hijos.
saque un poc de esa porqueria y es amisotoso con el fuego y por el humo que largaba es familiar de el petroleo.

en fin, se que dentro de un bafle no jode , pero uds lo manipulan, asi que tenganlo en cuenta.

saludos


----------



## danielfer23 (Jul 22, 2009)

yo nunca e usado wata pero en las paginas de subastas consegui un lote de paneles acusticos de segunda muy economicos yo e comprado 10 paneles por 15 pesos con muy buenos resultados y faciles de instalar un poco se cemento de contacto y listo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2009)

Que terminación (Textura) tiene  esos paneles del que hablas Danielfer23?


----------



## danielfer23 (Jul 22, 2009)

son como estos _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-55115483-lote-unico-en-35-mm-nuevo-placa-acustica-panel-acustico-_JM_ pero de segunda 
creo que esta prohibido poner direcciones de ventas si esta mal por favor disculpas


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2009)

ese material esta bueno , parece gomaespuma y no dessprende pelusa.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 23, 2009)

ivan_mzr dijo:
			
		

>



Esos conitos me recuerdan a la gomaespuma que traen las maletas de rack.

¿Es lo mismo?


----------



## danielfer23 (Jul 25, 2009)

para los que no lo leyeron aquí hay un articulo sobre los materiales absorbentes  http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/materiales/materiales.html


----------



## oJos_19 (Jul 26, 2009)

Oigan una pregunta yo tengo 4 turbosound con bocina vikson de 22" seria conveniente que usara corcho o goma-espuma  en la parte cerrada del cajon donde esta la parte posterior de la bocina!=!?


Que beneficios tendria?


----------



## danielfer23 (Jul 26, 2009)

oJos_19 dijo:
			
		

> Oigan una pregunta yo tengo 4 turbosound con bocina vikson de 22" seria conveniente que usara corcho o goma-espuma  en la parte cerrada del cajon donde esta la parte posterior de la bocina!=!?
> 
> 
> Que beneficios tendria?




creo entender que son cajas armadas de fabrica no? si es así no no conseguirías ningún beneficio. aparte según entiendo lo que dise el articulo pcpaudio los materiales son muy distintos un sirve para aislar el sonido y el otro evita el el revote


----------



## oJos_19 (Jul 26, 2009)

No son de fabrica , son hechizas y estan selladas por fuera con fibra de vidrio, pero le afectaria en algo si le pongo algodon o corcho dentro de la camara donde va la parte trasera de la bocina?


----------

